# Sue Cobey Queen Rearing School



## The Honey House (May 10, 2000)

Any one else planning on attend this years class?
It's May 12 and 13. See you there!


----------



## Flewster (Nov 3, 2003)

where and how much?


----------



## The Honey House (May 10, 2000)

http://www174.pair.com/birdland/Breeding/II.html


----------



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

I'll be there, Dave. I am looking forward to it. By the way, if you want to take back any of her queens in cages or nucs, you should contact her about it now. They tend to go fast when the students arrive in May. See you there! -Dan O'Hanlon


----------



## tarheit (Mar 26, 2003)

I'm taking the II class June 1-3.

-Tim


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I would like to go... Anyone want to share the cost of a hotel room and renta car?


----------



## VABeeKEEPER (Dec 12, 2004)

I will be attending (retread from last year!). Looking forward to it. Sue does and excellent job with the course!

Chef Isaac: Here is the URL for Sue's course; "The Art of Queen Rearing". Here is a discription of the course. Cost is $175.

"The art of queen rearing is one of the most pleasurable and rewarding aspects of beekeeping. This class is designed to give the beekeeper an understanding and appreciation of what it takes to rear high quality queens, as a hobby or on a commercial scale. The two day course is offered at the Rothenbuhler Honey Bee Research Laboratory in Columbus, Ohio.

The basic biology and principals of queen rearing will be presented. Beekeepers will be involved in going through the various steps of the process, including using breeder boxes, setting up cell builders, grafting, handling queen cells and establishing mating nucs. Tips on drone rearing and mating queens will also be presented. The class will consist of a combination of classroom and hands on beekeeping. Two basic queen rearing systems will be used, a queen right system and a queen less system.

We will make some of the specialized equipment needed - grafting tools, cell bars and holding frames - of which participants can take home and get started right away in their own apiaries. 

Prerequisite:
Knowledge of basic beekeeping is required. Bring your bee veil.

Registration:
Registration is $175, this includes queen rearing supplies. Information on lodging will be included in the registration packet. Deadline for registration is Apr. 1st."


----------



## VABeeKEEPER (Dec 12, 2004)

Sorry forgot the URL:

http://www174.pair.com/birdland/Breeding/class.html


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I sent my money in this week so C U there


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

best room price I found is Red Roof


----------



## The Honey House (May 10, 2000)

Holiday Inn On the Lane
614 294-4848 
Did you try them?


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Try Priceline.com .... 

I have used them on several occasions and have gotten 3 star rooms for $35 to $40 in areas that quote $75 to $95.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

FYI I recived this email from Sue today.

Due to demand, I'm running a second class May 19 & 20.

If anyone would prefer the May 19& 20 dates - please let me know.

Thanks, Sue


----------

